# Ravenscraig Hospital Greenock



## gordon56 (Feb 19, 2016)

The building of Ravenscraig Hospital in Greenock started in September 1876 and it officially opened in March 1879. It was intended to be used as a poorhouse and asylum and was originally called Smithston after the land it was built on. The cost was £122,904 and had accommodation or 750 inmates.

In March 1915, the running of the institution was disrupted when part of the hospital was emptied and handed over to the military as a service hospital to be used for patients wounded in and invalided home from France and Belgium. The military authorities pulled out in April 1919. During the Second World War the hospital was requisitioned by the Admiralty. The patients were transferred to Dykebar, Gartloch, Larbert and Cuninghame Home Hospital and the hospital became a stone frigate, called HMCS Niobe, for the Canadian Navy. In 1947 the hospital was reoccupied by the Local Authority and the patients were moved back in.

In 1948, with the beginnings of the National Health Service, the hospital came under the care of the Board of Management for Dykebar and Associated Hospitals and its name changed to Ravenscraig. Nnumerous improvements were made to the buildings including the opening of an Occupational Therapy department in 1951 and the establishment of out-patient clinics at Wellpark. Shortly after this Dr Haig Mitchell was responsible for implementing a day patient service which was the first of its kind in Scotland.

In the 1960s two new 120-bedded units, Corlic and Dunrod were built for long-term patients. The hospital was transferred to the administrative control of the Board of Management for Greenock and District Hospitals in 1969. With the reorganisation of the NHS in 1974 the hospital was administered by the Inverclyde District of Argyll and Clyde Health Board. The original buildings closed in December 2005


History summarised from:
gb812-ac12 - Records of Ravenscraig Hospital, Greenock, Scotland - Archives Hub

Further info from:
https://www.inverclyde.gov.uk/healt...s/inverclyde-mental-health-inpatient-services

Ravenscraig Hospital, Inverkip Road, Greenock | Buildings at Risk Register for Scotland

History of Ravenscraig Hospital (From Greenock Telegraph)


Ravenscraig Hospital grounds can easily be accessed and are popular with people taking dogs for a walk. It was possible to walk around the outside of the hospital and get up close to the buildings when these photos were taken (June 2013) but recently fencing has gone up around most of the buildings so access is a lot more restricted. It was never possible to gain access to the inside of the building so the few shots of the inside are taken from one of the doorways that allowed a very limited view of the inside.

As can be seen in the photos a lot of the buildings are in a state of disrepair and a lot of the stonework has eroded in the weather leading to some very interesting patterns and textures. As the various buildings have gone up over the years they have led to some interesting layouts in the grounds. See if you can spot the photo with the door at the end of a long passage between two of the buildings. There is (was) also quite a lot of rubbish and old equipment lying about including what looked like a patient trolley or two.

The photos:


IMG_0370 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0371 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0372 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0374 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0376 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0380 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0382 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0385 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0386 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0387 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0388 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0389 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0390 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0393 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0394 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0397 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0399 by John Wood, on Flickr

Spot the hidden door!


IMG_0400 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0401 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0402 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0403 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0405 by John Wood, on Flickr


IMG_0406 by John Wood, on Flickr



Thanks for looking


----------



## krela (Feb 19, 2016)

Well that's a pretty fantastic introduction. Very nice report, thank you for taking the time to post it and welcome to the forum.

Looking closely it looks like some of the buildings were last pointed with concrete, which is disastrous for sandstone buildings.


----------



## Rubex (Feb 19, 2016)

That's a lovely looking building. You got some great photos of it


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 19, 2016)

Crikey it's a heck of size site!Cracking ceiling centrepiece and beautiful features.Great write up and shots.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jon6D (Feb 19, 2016)

Great post, that place looks awesome


----------



## tazong (Feb 19, 2016)

That looks a fantastic explore - architecturally looks stunning - great first post gordon56


----------



## Sam Haltin (Feb 19, 2016)

A very good first post. Those buildings are quite imposing and very well designed. A pity you couldn't get inside but then, so could everyone else. But still the photos are nice.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Feb 20, 2016)

Loving it !! Victoriana at its best !!


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 29, 2016)

Been a while since I last saw this old place! Thanks for sharing!


----------

